# [June] What Are You Reading?



## Mark Chance (Jun 2, 2012)

My summer reading list:

_Great Expectations_ and _Oliver Twist_ by Charles Dickens
_Kim_ by Rudyard Kipling
_Robinson Crusoe_ by Daniel Defoe
_Beauty for Truth's Sake_ by Stratford Caldecott
_Beauty: A Very Short Introduction_ by Roger Scruton
_Isaac's Storm_ by Erik Larson


----------



## Asmo (Jun 2, 2012)

Steven Erikson's Gardens of the Moon: got a good feeling about this one.

Asmo


----------



## Darkness (Jun 2, 2012)

I really should read A Dance With Dragons at last.


----------



## delericho (Jun 2, 2012)

Still working through "The Second Book of Lankhmar". It's okay, but I'll be quite glad to see it finished.

Just started the "Knights of the Old Republic Campaign Guide" for SWSE - finally completed my collection! Enjoying it so far - up to par with the rest of the line.

Next up is "Death of Kings" by Bernard Cornwell, and the next Pathfinder whenever it arrives.


----------



## Mercutio01 (Jun 2, 2012)

Currently reading:
_Naval Wargaming_ by Paul Hague
_A Clash of Kings_ by GRRM

the current issue of _Poetry_ Magazine

On the pile:
the next two books by GRRM (don't own the newest one yet) which I will most likely alternate with---
the next two books in the Sandman Slim series by Richard Kadrey


----------



## Croesus (Jun 2, 2012)

_Six Wives, the Queens of Henry VIII_ by David Starkey. Long (almost 800 pages), but very good.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Jun 3, 2012)

Just starting The Man with the Golden Torc by Simon R Green.
For popcorn books - Hunger Games (still haven't read them, want to before I see the DVD), and The Serpent's Shadow.

Then more Urban fantasy - the Patricia Briggs Mercy Thompson books, Kim Harrison Dead Witch Walking , Monster Hunters International from Larry Correia. 
I have at least 2 books in each of those to read.

Another board I am on is doing an Urban Fantasy team draft, and I love the sub-genre of fantasy so I decided to read a bunch of it this month. 

And of course, Cold Days when it comes out.


----------



## Starman (Jun 3, 2012)

Watching _Game of Thrones_ on HBO has been giving me the itch to reread the books, so I just started _A Game of Thrones_ yesterday.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 3, 2012)

_Song of the Serpent_ by Hugh Matthews. It is the second most recent release in the Pathfinder Tales line.  It has been an enjoyable read so far.


----------



## Richards (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm about 80 pages into _West of Eden_ by Harry Harrison.  I'm liking it so far, although it's very different from the other books of his I've read (The "Stainless Steel Rat" series and the "Deathworld" series).  Basic premise: the dinosaurs didn't die out from a killer asteroid 65 million years ago, and now they've developed into an intelligent species that has used genetic modifications to turn various creatures into living tools.  Now they've encountered, for the first time, humanoid, warlike mammals who have come down from the cold lands up north, and the two species each seem determined to wipe each other out.  Humanity is at the Stone Age level of advancement, with some domesticated mammoths and flint spears, but we didn't fare so well in our first major battle.  C'mon, mammals!

Johnathan


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm 950 pages into _The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich._ I read Shirer's _This is Berlin_ before, and I really like his voice. Not exactly an unbiased historian, but A: There ain't no such animal, and b: I think his bias is correct.

I'm also midway through some awesome Pyle King Arthur stories. I have a deep affection for those.

I recently read Deadweather and Sunrise, a seriously awesome children's book that I highly recommend. It's a pirate story set in an alternate timeline where Carthage seems to have won the Punic Wars and I believe the Saxons defeated the Normans. It doesn't come right out and say what's up, but that's what I got from it. Anyways, awesome book.


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 4, 2012)

John Q. Mayhem said:


> I'm 950 pages into _The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich._ I read Shirer's _This is Berlin_ before, and I really like his voice. Not exactly an unbiased historian, but A: There ain't no such animal, and b: I think his bias is correct.




I strongly recommend "The Coming of the Third Reich" by Richard J. Evans written in about 2003. Very scholarly but also quite straightforward reading.



John Q. Mayhem said:


> I'm also midway through some awesome Pyle King Arthur stories. I have a deep affection for those.




I loved reading Thomas Malory. Oxford University has a weighty edition of his Morte d'Arthur.


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 4, 2012)

These days I am trying to get through the Doctor Who novels. Hopefully in June I will read GodEngine, Christmas on a Rational Planet, Return of the Living Dad, The Scales of Injustice, The Shadow of Weng-Chiang and Twilight of the Gods, all written in 1996.

Meanwhile my project to memorize the Bible continues very slowly: reviewing the gospels of Mark and John this month.


----------



## The Red King (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm reading China Mievilles Embassytown.  Its every bit as good as his Bas-Lag world stuff, but this is more of a higher science world(s).  Very cool so far.


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 5, 2012)

Currently about halfway through China Mieville's _Railsea_.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 5, 2012)

Recently finished:
Civilization: The West vs The Rest by Niall Ferguson (who knew jeans were so important?)
Game of Thrones and Philosophy
A Game of Thrones Graphic Novel volume 1

Up Next: Some Jack Whyte Templar trilogy reading


----------



## Agamon (Jun 5, 2012)

_Cowboys Full_, the history of poker and how it ties in with the history of America.  

Also reading _DCC RPG_, which is pretty cool.  I'll have to see if one of my groups wants to play it between DDN playtest sessions.


----------



## Stumblewyk (Jun 5, 2012)

Fighting through _Wizard's First Rule_.  Wouldn't consider myself a fan.  But dammit, I'm going to finish the book.

Then, probably _Don't Know Much About Mythology: Everything You Need to Know About the Greatest Stories in Human History but Never Learned_.  We'll see.


----------



## DnD_Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got Tales of a dying earth by Jack Vance for my birthday and I'm loving it.  It's giving me such insight how the D&D wizard mold was cast.  These stories are pure D&D before D&D was thought of.


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 6, 2012)

_Hyperion_, by Dan Simmons.  Before that, _Time's Eye_, by Arthur C. Clarke and Stephen Baxter, and _The Big Knockover_, by Dashiell Hammett.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 7, 2012)

DnD_Dad said:


> Just got Tales of a dying earth by Jack Vance for my birthday and I'm loving it.  It's giving me such insight how the D&D wizard mold was cast.  These stories are pure D&D before D&D was thought of.




Love Vance! I gotta re-read the Demon Princes... again... And soon.


----------



## The Red King (Jun 7, 2012)

John Q. Mayhem said:


> Love Vance! I gotta re-read the Demon Princes... again... And soon.




How is it???


----------



## The Red King (Jun 7, 2012)

Nellisir said:


> _Hyperion_, by Dan Simmons.  Before that, _Time's Eye_, by Arthur C. Clarke and Stephen Baxter, and _The Big Knockover_, by Dashiell Hammett.




The Hyperion books were pretty cool.  I loved the Shrike.


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 7, 2012)

The Red King said:


> The Hyperion books were pretty cool.  I loved the Shrike.



Yeah, I'd be a lot frickin' happier right now if it had been clear that _Hyperion_ was just the first half, and the book ends without any kind of resolution whatsoever.  I don't have _Fall of Hyperion_, nor do I currently have even $5 to get a used copy, assuming I could find one.


----------



## The Red King (Jun 7, 2012)

Nellisir said:


> Yeah, I'd be a lot frickin' happier right now if it had been clear that _Hyperion_ was just the first half, and the book ends without any kind of resolution whatsoever. I don't have _Fall of Hyperion_, nor do I currently have even $5 to get a used copy, assuming I could find one.




If I still had them I'd send them to you....  I read them about 10 years back I think.  When you get the $$$, pick em' up.  You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 7, 2012)

The Red King said:


> If I still had them I'd send them to you....  I read them about 10 years back I think.  When you get the $$$, pick em' up.  You wont be dissapointed.



Yeah, I'll get them.  It's just annoying.  I'm reading the stories I skipped earlier in The Years Best SF Seventh Annual right now, and then I'll probably try and finish a few other books I started but didn't close out.

Have a serious jones for hard SF right now, though.  I suppose I could actually go to the library....


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 8, 2012)

The Red King said:


> How is it???




The Demon Princes series? Flat-out, no-holds-barred AMAZING start to finish. It's a tale of revenge, of one driven man out to avenge the death and enslavement of his family at the hands of the five Demon Princes, interstellar supervillains and diabolical criminals. It's full of Vance's incredible world-building and amazing use of language, obviously. Highly recommended, especially for anyone who ever wants to run/play in a SF game.

They're available in two omnibus editions.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 8, 2012)

Zombie Slayer by Nathan Long...still.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 8, 2012)

Pulled out my old anthology of "Thieves' World", Sanctuary.  
Really puts me in the mood for some serious old school gaming, where everyone's perception of what's going on is a little skewed.


----------



## Krug (Jun 8, 2012)

Rereading Bradbury's short stories. *The Lake* and *The Veldt* still pack a wallop.


----------



## Chairman7w (Jun 9, 2012)

Finished "Area 51" (kinda fun) and now I'm reading "Over the Edge of the World: Magellan's Terrifying Circumnavigation of the Globe" 

Man, is this book wonderful.  Just fascinating, and even more so because it really happened.  Loving it.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 10, 2012)

*I hope comic books and graphic novels count*

This month I have been reading a lot of comic books and graphic novels. I bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 tablet and I bought a few new digital comics, including the first few issues of Batman: Hush.

I also started reading the Ultimates, the ultimate version of the Avengers. Since my only exposure to the Avengers is the recent movie Ant Man (Henry Pym) took some getting used to. 

Further, I bought Red Sonja _v4_ vol 1 Digital Omnibus. I haven't finished reading all of it, but I like the action so far.

In addition, I bought and read in print: Astro City: Life in the Big City, Dark Tower:Gunslinger Born, and  Astonishing X-Men:Gifted.


----------



## Richards (Jun 16, 2012)

Graphic novel-wise, I'm reading my way through the compilations of _The Boys_.  I just finished up book four, where they deal with the G-Men ("X-Men" counterparts).

And Story Hour-wise, I'm reading my way through Sagiro's original story hour featuring the adventures of Abernathy's Company.  I've been meaning to for ages but have always been intimidated by its massive size (that's what she said!), but then realized that was silly, as I've long been a fan of Sagiro's creativity and knew I would enjoy it.  And sure enough: I downloaded the first of several compilations of his campaign (this one is a 405-page PDF that I'm about a fourth of the way through) and it's been a very pleasurable read.  (I find the player and DM inputs as fascinating as the adventurers' exploits.)

Johnathan


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm back to some of those 70s Lancer Conan editions by Howard, Carter, and de Camp.  Still clear that some are subpar but I like the idea of creating a chronology and filling in some gaps.  Plus, I do enjoy some of the situations and characters from even the least of those stories, no matter if they are not told up to Howard's standards, such as they were.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 16, 2012)

The Bride Wore Black Leather by Simon Green


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 16, 2012)

_Woman with a Birthmark_, by Hakan Nesser.  _Fall of Hyperion_, by Dan Simmons.  Back issues of Uncanny X-Men.  Reading has been light.


----------



## Mercutio01 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mercutio01 said:


> Currently reading:
> _Naval Wargaming_ by Paul Hague
> _A Clash of Kings_ by GRRM
> 
> ...



I'm now 100+ pages into _A Storm of Swords_ and about a third of the way through _Kill the Dead_.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

I busted through _Pellucidar, Thuvia, Maid of Mars,_ and about half of _Pride and Prejudice_ over the weekend.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 18, 2012)

The Elric of Melnibone series by Michael Moorcock.  I have an older edition of the series, which starts out with Elric sitting as king of the Ruby Throne, instead of starting with the first stories that Moorcock wrote, which come after.  He is very much the anti-Conan, but the story is still a lot of fun.

I am also reading my newly acquired DCC RPG book.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 18, 2012)

Just started _Hyperion_ by Dan Simmons.  I've heard good things and I like how it's started.


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 19, 2012)

Agamon said:


> Just started _Hyperion_ by Dan Simmons.  I've heard good things and I like how it's started.



You're mocking me, aren't you?  You are.  You are mocking me.  Darn you all to heck.

Make sure you can get _Fall of Hyperion_.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 19, 2012)

Nellisir said:


> You're mocking me, aren't you?  You are.  You are mocking me.  Darn you all to heck.
> 
> Make sure you can get _Fall of Hyperion_.




Lol, I was all, "Wha...?"  Then I scrolled upthread a bit.  Not intentionally mocking you, sir. 

I understand the end of the first book is very cliffhanger-y.  _Fall of Hyperion_ is in the queue.


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 19, 2012)

Agamon said:


> Lol, I was all, "Wha...?"  Then I scrolled upthread a bit.  Not intentionally mocking you, sir.







> I understand the end of the first book is very cliffhanger-y.  _Fall of Hyperion_ is in the queue.



Cliffhanger is somewhat of an understatement.  _Hyperion_ is Act One, wherein Our Players Are Introduced.  _Fall of Hyperion_, which I have just started, is hopefully Act Two, wherein Stuff Gets Resolved.  Someone over on Circvs Maximvs actually prefers the ending of _Hyperion_, since it leaves stuff open to the imagination, so to speak, but I say there's open to the imagination, and there's just plain unfinished.

All that said, I quite liked _Hyperion_, and my primary complaint is that the book is not clearly set out as Part One of Two.  If it had been, I would have gotten both at the same time.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 19, 2012)

Nellisir said:


> Someone over on Circvs Maximvs actually prefers the ending of _Hyperion_, since it leaves stuff open to the imagination, so to speak, but I say there's open to the imagination, and there's just plain unfinished.



Well, I guess, it depends on how much you care about the frame narrative. The backstories of the 'Players' stand well on their own.

I'd be interested what you think about it after reading both books.

Oh, and it's quite likely you'll want to read the two Endymion books afterwards since they kind of continue the Hyperion books' story


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2012)

The Hyperion Cantos are some of my favorite sci-fi books. _Hyperion_ is definitely the strongest, but the rest are very good as well. Simmons has become one of my favorite authors.


----------



## coyote6 (Jun 20, 2012)

Right now, reading _Death's Heretic_, by James Sutter. 

I finished _Tales of the Far West_ a couple of days ago, and now I'm really looking forward to checking out the RPG when it comes out. Seems like a fun setting.

Hmm, I seem to be on an RPG-tie-in fiction binge.


----------



## Stumblewyk (Jun 20, 2012)

I've decided I can't put up with _Wizard's First Rule_ any longer.  Richard just leashed [-]Gollum[/-] Samuel, and I'm sick of it.  Just can't do it any more.

Decided to start reading _Feed_ by Mira Grant/Seanan McGuire.


----------



## Ebon Shar (Jun 20, 2012)

Stumblewyk said:


> I've decided I can't put up with _Wizard's First Rule_ any longer.  Richard just leashed [-]Gollum[/-] Samuel, and I'm sick of it.  Just can't do it any more.
> 
> Decided to start reading _Feed_ by Mira Grant/Seanan McGuire.




I would give you XP for coming to your senses, but it seems I've already done so recently.


----------



## Ebon Shar (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm still struggling to finish The Sound and the Fury.  When I sit down to read it, my attention inevitably wanders to the stack of comics next to my chair!  So, I've decided to take a break and read Red Shirts by John Scalzi.  Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## ComradeGnull (Jun 20, 2012)

Shemeska said:


> Currently about halfway through China Mieville's _Railsea_.




How are you liking it?  I read the first chapter or so (possibly as an Kindle excerpt, I think) and it didn't really grab me like some of his other stuff has (read most, if not all, his other books at this point).

Intermittently reading Dostoevsky's The Idiot these days.  Knocked out Starship Troopers and A Fire Upon the Deep while on vacation at the start of the month.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 20, 2012)

I just finished Agent of the Stars one of the most original first contact stories I've ever read.  It was an okay book but gets high props for originality.


----------



## Richards (Jun 21, 2012)

I just read _World War Z_ in two days, and it was a great read.  Now I'm starting up _Dracula the Un-Dead_, written as a collaboration between a relative of Bram Stoker and some Dracula scholar whose name escapes me.  It's a direct sequel to the original novel, set some 25 years or so after the events of the original.  I'm only one chapter in, so it's still too early to see how good of a read it's going to be.

Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 21, 2012)

I started reading 'The Quantum Thief' by Hannu Rajaniemi. I cannot say much about it yet, I'm still in the process of figuring out what all of the setting-specific terms mean


----------



## Mallus (Jun 21, 2012)

Jhaelen said:


> I started reading 'The Quantum Thief' by Hannu Rajaniemi. I cannot say much about it yet, I'm still in the process of figuring out what all of the setting-specific terms mean



It gets clearer, mostly. Great book, the sequel's coming out this year.

I'm reading [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Gods-Without-Men-Hari-Kunzru/dp/030795711X] Gods Without Men[/ame] by Hari Kunzru. A NYT reviewer compared it favorable to Cloud Atlas, so I gave it a shot. 

I recently finished [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Zazen-Vanessa-Veselka/dp/1935869051/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1340305131&sr=1-1&keywords=zazen]Zazen[/ame] by Vanessa Veselka. It was on a "best books of 2011 that nobody read" list I stumbled across. The language is beautiful, I mean in an underline-every-page way, and to do it a big disservice, it's a little like Salinger meets DeLillo in not-quite-Portland, OR. 

When I get back to fantasy, I'll be reading Daniel Abraham's [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Kings-Blood-Dagger-Coin/dp/0316080772/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1340305476&sr=1-1&keywords=the+kings+blood] The King's Blood[/ame]


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 22, 2012)

I just finished _Pirates of Venus._ Really digging how much Burroughs' writing makes me want to play RPGs. I need to get Adamant's _Savage Mars_.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 22, 2012)

Stumblewyk said:


> I've decided I can't put up with _Wizard's First Rule_ any longer.  Richard just leashed [-]Gollum[/-] Samuel, and I'm sick of it.  Just can't do it any more.




Aww! You missed the part where Richard gets enslaved by evil dominatrix ninjas for like a month.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 22, 2012)

John Q. Mayhem said:


> Aww! You missed the part where Richard gets enslaved by evil dominatrix ninjas for like a month.



The most entertaining thing about The Sword of Truth series is people calling it "Conan the Libertarian".


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you sure? Have you met... THE CHICKEN THAT IS NOT A CHICKEN?!?


----------



## Mallus (Jun 22, 2012)

I stand corrected.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 26, 2012)

I've only actually read the first book. I kinda want to read more. The chicken thing and the Most Beautiful Statue in the World both seem so amazing that there's gotta be more hilarious greatness in there.


----------



## delericho (Jun 26, 2012)

John Q. Mayhem said:


> I've only actually read the first book. I kinda want to read more. The chicken thing and the Most Beautiful Statue in the World both seem so amazing that there's gotta be more hilarious greatness in there.




I actually made it through three books. I found that the first one was awful for about 800 pages, but then _really_ got going for the last 200 or so... and that bounced me straight into the second book. The second book was awful for about 900 pages, but then was again pretty awesome for about 100 pages. And so I got into "Blood of the Fold"... which fortunately was just awful throughout.

I really need to rethink my policy of never leaving a book unfinished.


----------



## delericho (Jun 26, 2012)

I finally finished "The Second Book of Lankhmar", which was good in places, but not really worth the read as a whole. In particular, that last story was awful.

I've since read "Death of Kings" by Bernard Cornwell, which was outstanding - the best book of the year so far by some way.

I'm about to start "Snuff" by Terry Pratchett. He's usually reliable.

I was also hoping to read the latest Pathfinder this month, but my book arrived last weekend having been caught in England's floods. Fortunately, Paizo are going to send me a replacement, but it's still a pain having to wait.

I'm well behind on my reading for this year - according to my list, I've managed 21 books so far, where I would normally expect to be finishing book 26 at this stage. Guess I'll need to read some shorter books!


----------



## Mercutio01 (Jun 26, 2012)

delericho said:


> I really need to rethink my policy of never leaving a book unfinished.



I still have problems with that one myself. I'm sort of glad I didn't adhere to that because I didn't like "A Game of Thrones" for the first 300 pages or so, but I enjoyed the rest of the book enough to read "A Clash of Kings." I'm not almost done "A Storm of Swords," but I think if I had actually given up with the book when I had thought to do so, I'd have missed out.

That, however, is not the case with Terry Goodkind.


----------



## Chairman7w (Jun 27, 2012)

delericho said:


> I really need to rethink my policy of never leaving a book unfinished.





Delericho, I used to have that same policy, but hell...  after slogging through the first half of some awful WWII novel (Steel Wave, by Shaara, I think it was) - I finally relented and said, "What the hell am I doing???"

Life is WAY too short to stick with something I'm not enjoying for some strange notion of honor, or code, or... whatever I thought it was.  Now - If I'm hating a book, I close it up and move on!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2012)

Chairman7w said:


> Delericho, I used to have that same policy, but hell...  after slogging through the first half of some awful WWII novel (Steel Wave, by Shaara, I think it was) - I finally relented and said, "What the hell am I doing???"
> 
> Life is WAY too short to stick with something I'm not enjoying for some strange notion of honor, or code, or... whatever I thought it was.  Now - If I'm hating a book, I close it up and move on!




My wife got me the Steel Wave since she knows I love history and I love fiction. So therefore I *must* love historical fiction, right?

I skimmed the first two chapters, recognized it as the tripe it was, and snuck it off to the used book store along with Orson Scott Card's Hidden Empire so I could pick up the entire Elric Saga for a few bucks of store credit.  Thanks for confirming how bad the Steel Wave seemed to be.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 27, 2012)

delericho said:


> I've since read "Death of Kings" by Bernard Cornwell, which was outstanding - the best book of the year so far by some way.




Cornwell is awesome. I adore the Saxon Stories.


----------



## Mercutio01 (Jun 28, 2012)

John Q. Mayhem said:


> Cornwell is awesome. I adore the Saxon Stories.



His Arthur books are my favorite Arthurian fiction.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2012)

Someone lent me the first three of Cornwell's Saxon series and they were great.  I need to read the latest.

I just finished the Elric Saga and it was pretty metal.  His fight scenes should be accompanied by songs by Dethklok from Metalocalypse.  I then finished Poul Anderson's Three Hearts and Three Lions, and you can tell why it was in Gygax's Appendix N.  The battle with the troll was creepy and awesome.  I also very much enjoyed the test of riddles with a giant in the story.

Now I am onto "A Canticle for Liebowitz" by Walter Miller and it is extremely good so far.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 29, 2012)

I finished 'The quantum thief' (see above); I'm still undecided how good it actually is. Imho, it's just too short a novel for what it's trying to do. I enjoyed parts of it immensly, but in other parts it's a bit lacking - mainly because of too little background info.

I now started reading 'The Night Sessions' by Ken MacLeod; so far it's quite promising and thematically it reminds me a bit of 'do androids dream of electric sheep'!
But then again I think I enjoyed all of MacLeod's books so far


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 29, 2012)

Mercutio01 said:


> His Arthur books are my favorite Arthurian fiction.




They are awesome, but they can't beat Howard Pyle for me in that category


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 30, 2012)

Terry Pratchett's Night Watch


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 30, 2012)

Finished _Fall of Hyperion_.  Enjoyed it.  Reading _Mistborn_ right now.  Also read a few short stories in the interm.  Was with family in NH, and didn't get a lot of reading done.  _Mistborn_ actually is taking longer to read than I've gotten used to, which is rather nice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2012)

I enjoyed the Mistborn series, and am glad that the author is rescuing the Wheel of Time series.  I am looking for a used copy of Terry Pratchett's Snuff as soon as I find one at my local used bookstore.  As a poster said above, Pratchett's Discworld series is always dependable for good writing.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 1, 2012)

We lost power yesterday and today so I had time to sit back and read.  I went with Zombies, Frankenstein, and Dracula.  

I read Feed which is the best zombie book I've read so far.  It does a great job explaining the plague instead of ignoring the cause and more importantly it shows mankind adapting and living in a world of the zombie.

I also read a pair of Saberhagen books that deal with the monster's side of classic stories.  It was the Frankenstein Papers and the Vampire Tape.  They were okay, nothing great.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 1, 2012)

City of the Fallen Sky by Tim Pratt. A Pathfinder Tales novel.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jul 2, 2012)

Crothian said:


> We lost power yesterday and today so I had time to sit back and read.  I went with Zombies, Frankenstein, and Dracula.
> 
> I read Feed which is the best zombie book I've read so far.  It does a great job explaining the plague instead of ignoring the cause and more importantly it shows mankind adapting and living in a world of the zombie.
> 
> I also read a pair of Saberhagen books that deal with the monster's side of classic stories.  It was the Frankenstein Papers and the Vampire Tape.  They were okay, nothing great.




The sequels to _The Dracula Tape_ are far better. _An Old Friend of the Family_ and _Thorn_ in particular are good, although I found _The Holmes Dracula File_ deeply lacking despite my general love of Saberhagen.


----------

